# Ohio river



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

Anybody fishin the big O this weekend?... What ramps have the docks in?


----------



## catfish_1999 (Jan 17, 2016)

It all seems to be top secret down that way. I wish people would let others know a little more about it down there. I have a 3 hr drive to just go check it out.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

NOTHING is 'Top Secret',,,,,,,, pertaining to the Big O. Just got to ask the right questions!
But, I had to check both of your 'profile pages' just to see where you live,,, & GUESS what part of the River you MIGHT WANT TO FISH!?
Most people will not answer you, 'cause you didn't say where.

lol,,,, luckily, We just fished it 2 days ago, & everybody fishing there kicked the SNOT out of them!
Pert-near landing a fish with every cast! Eyes, sauger, whites, many smallies & some slab crappies too! White twisters were the BOMB!
Bait fish near shore,,,,,,, so thick that they made to water black. 'Boils' all along the bank.
I think my friend took home about 8 'eyes' & 8 crappies,,,,,,,,, dinner for two.

LMBO,,,,, You didn't say where,,,, I won't either! ;>)
Take Care


----------



## GMRcatman (Mar 16, 2008)

I would be happy to help with ramp info, just let us know the general area you are talking about. Many of us are happy to share general info, just need to know a little more detail.


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

Sorry..... cincy area


----------



## GMRcatman (Mar 16, 2008)

I know that Schmidt ramp on the east side of downtown has a dock in, $10 fee there. Lawrenceburg Indiana at Tanner's Creek has its dock in also. Riverside boat ramp should have its dock in but I haven't been by there myself. $10 fee there also. Good luck! PM me if you would like any additional info. I'd be happy to point you in the fight direction if needed.


----------



## GMRcatman (Mar 16, 2008)

Meant RIGHT direction. Stupid fat fingers


----------



## catfish_1999 (Jan 17, 2016)

I have been just wanting to come down and catch a few skipjacks. I don't care where they are I am willing to drive anywhere from Cinci to Greenup. I have made 3 trips down there so far with just a few Hybrids to show for it. So any info would be appreciated.


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

Skipjack bite has been on. That being said water is going back up again.And looks to start falling back Thursday.Guy on here has youtube report for greenup (hybird Chaser) look his videos up for water report for greenup. I fished river Friday from 5:30 a.m. till 11 p.m.at Gallipolis and few small hybirds to be found but we did get a few larger skipjack. But a ton of gar spawning to get through I mean at least 50 to 100 gar popping out of water all day and night long


----------



## catfish_1999 (Jan 17, 2016)

Hey thanks for the info. The water level has been the biggest issue so far this year for me. Every time down the water has been up over the walkways at Greenup. Not sure what gauge height is best for that area.


----------



## horsedrj (May 4, 2014)

Height never matters only color. If it looks like chocolate milk go home anything else is fishable


----------



## horsedrj (May 4, 2014)

Just remember where all the railing is the fish stack up on at times


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

The river has to be below 28' but New Richmond has a permanent concrete dock. Fishing has been hot lately. Reports all over the Facebook world.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

FYI,,,,, Yesterday afternoon,,,,,, 2 guys next to us took home a FULL stringer of 'eyes'. 
Believe it or not, by casting, bottom bouncing/ drifting 1/2 WORM!

I caught 2 slabs & 2 smallies with a 1/4 jig & 4" white swim bait,,,,, My friend caught about 5 smallies, 5 sauger & one keeper eye.
I stood next to the 'worm' guys,,,, copied their exact moves for an hour, & only caught snags!
VERY disheartening! Made me want to cry,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 
Going back to Berlin in a bit,,,,,,,,, doing what I can do!


----------

